# what simpson are you?



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

http://headworks.net/simpsons/photo/picturesanim.html


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

BTW, Death in #'s is Homer

P45 is Bart.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

im ralf eating paste


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Gotta be Moe!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

oh god. please tell me Polypterus will use this:









He said it a Charachin when its really a Cichlosoma!!! HOW COULD YOU!!!!!


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

I was Blinky but I saw someone else had him before me..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

BDKing:









Lover of the KOK unite! Onward to our promiseland of Japan my brethren!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

any main asian characters in the simpsons?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

P45 didnt get an avatar change


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hmm.. who can I be???


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

Im having trouble getting one of those to be my avatar...hhmmmm


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

here are my fave bands with homer cypresshill


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

aerosmith


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

and of course the ramones


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

dunno what character I would be though you people decide


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

okay here I am


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

this is when I am alive hehehe


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

i like snowball


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

dammit, then I have no character


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

pcrose said:


> dammit, then I have no character


 how about santas little helper


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

I can't find Barney-----the drunk guy! What the hell!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i should be barney!

im always posting drunk
lol


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I am not going to change my avatar, I will be Jessica lovejoy


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

or renee prolly renee I am not as mischevious as Jessica


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

blueprint said:


> any main asian characters in the simpsons?


 connie chung i thnk the realestate ladie

"stay out of the west side "

the episod when marge sells the murder house


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

jesus pcrose. Is it possible for you to post less than 10 times in a row? Just wondering...


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Pastor Jeff!!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

521 1N5 said:


> Pastor Jeff!!!!


 that avatar was definatly updated!!!!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Xenon said:


> jesus pcrose. Is it possible for you to post less than 10 times in a row? Just wondering...












wOrd.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

521 1N5 said:


> wOrd.


 god and that sig. It HUGE! Handle that please!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

pacu-or puck from the real world or whatever your bf's name is would be very disappointed.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> http://headworks.net/simpsons/photo/picturesanim.html


 nice avatar nitro..that was mine when i first started pfury..back in the dayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyys :laugh:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Xenon said:


> BDKing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ahahahha :laugh:


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Grosse Gurke AND Serrapygo!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Mike Mike Mike... Whoo Hoo!!!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Mike Mike Mike... Whoo Hoo!!!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i have no character


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2004)

I can't find a good pic of Hans Moleman.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

this is me occasonally, i am bart


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2004)

The more I think about, the more I see that I already have the real Hans Moleman as an avatar!


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

haaha!!! I'm the cat lady!!!!







.... damn... doesnt show up that well in my avatar... oh well...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

if you guys want them not to be blurry you have to convert the GIF's to RGB or jpg.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

p45 should be the comic book guy


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> Pastor Jeff!!!!


 SOMEBODY found me a better one that that! Reverend Lovejoy!

Ya gotta love that guy...well....maybe not.









Jeffrey


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

seems Ive got an IQ of 156...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

MMM, glayven!

I think p45 should be Comic Book guy...the sarcastic witty guy who always insults people because of their ignorance.

Hehe, "There is no emoticon for the rage that I am feeling!"

I thought Brian shouldve been Radioactive Man or Mcbain but seeing as theyre both played by Rainier its all good.

Ok now say it with me, Up and Atom!
Up and at them!
Up and ATOM!
Up and AT them!
UP AND ATOM!
UP AND AT THEM!!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Brian Setzer is missing in their musician guest list.


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I dont know who i should be. xenon im giving you the dirty dirty job of finding me 1 that best suits me :bleh:


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i am now a simpson too. :bleh:


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

blueprint said:


> any main asian characters in the simpsons?


 those ninja guys in the pretzer wagon episode where homer hires the mafia and the church ladies hire the japanese mafia.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> jesus pcrose. Is it possible for you to post less than 10 times in a row? Just wondering...


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

deadhead said:


> I was Blinky but I saw someone else had him before me..


 I think that was me, you can go ahead and use it, I have switched mine also


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Great I have a messed up family!

P45 [Bart] is my brother 
Death in #'s [Homer] is my father

Could my family be anymore corrupt?!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

infact, decided to change mine to the best looking simpson there is....


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I am the DATABASE GUY FOR SURE!!!!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

best picture ... ever


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Great I have a messed up family!
> 
> P45 [Bart] is my brother
> Death in #'s [Homer] is my father
> ...


 And you were my first (and ONLY) gf ever!!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Great I have a messed up family!
> ...


 Oh no! :sad:

Alright since we're bringing celebrities in with the last name...whos going to opt and be OJ Simpson?!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Oh no?!?! :sad: ?!?!?!? Hey, I was tough, strog, and beat up on wussies. You should be proud to have had me as an ex and should be on your knees begging me to come back!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: im bouncing homer


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...










im your dad


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

I'll be oj.. Who wants to be nicole


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

<-- i guess this is me


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

my friends always say im this guy cuz my voice cracks, i had pimples and work in a restaurant


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

everyone is jumping on the simpson bandwagon. only simpson i would like to jump on is jessica simpson! Simpsonism is in full effect


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

I looked, and looked and looked, but alas, I could not find the any pix of Mr. Burns's blue haired lawyers.









So, I found this one. A thousand points to anyone who can identify it, and yes it is from the Simpson's.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

its the fish tattooed on Abe simpson's arm in that episode where they had the stolen artworks from the war. They all had a deal where the last person alives get all the paintings. Abe and Mr Burns was the last two left and Mr burns tried to kill him.


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

That's right! A thousand points to you my friend, Kain!









Abe Simpson, Montgomery Burns and some others were part of unit known as the Hellfish. Everybody in the unit got that tatoo, and a key to the loot.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

that was some good trivia

i never miss a show and though i knew alot on the simpsons

but i would have never got that


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 Did you forget to take your medicine for the day!? Your dreamin boy


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 And that scares me!


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Woohoooo 1000 points!!!!







That episode rocked


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

boxer said:


> everyone is jumping on the simpson bandwagon. only simpson i would like to jump on is jessica simpson! Simpsonism is in full effect :rock:


 the change of avatars is fun for the people like me who have an avatar that seldom changes.its good to add a little change now and then.

but once the novilty wears off ill go back to my nitrofish avatar


----------



## satanjones (Jul 9, 2003)

i couldn't find the devil version of ned flanders, so this'll have to do.


----------

